# [SOLVED] CD/DVD Drive lost?



## Kurokaze (Apr 29, 2009)

Vista seems to have lost my CD/DVD Drive. After googling around a bit and searching these forums and finding that I'm not the only one who has had this problem, I tried the regedit fix with deleting the UpperFilters and LowerFilters entries with no success. I also tried the FixIt autofix available here, again with no success. The instructions for 'if this doesn't work, do this' tell me to then go into device manager and remove and reinstall the drivers for the device. Which is where Vista seems to have screwed me over. There's no DVD/CD-ROM drives option to select, and therefore I'm stuck.










The actual physical 'push this button here and put in your CD' part still works fine though.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Start > Control Panel *With Classic View* > Administrative Tools > Disk Management

Do you see your drive anywhere?

"Vista seems to have screwed me over"

You could have just said "I bought Vista". LOL


----------



## Kurokaze (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

CD drive is nowhere to be found.









And I didn't neccessarily _buy_ Vista, it came already installed on the laptop.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

Do you have a appropriate drivers _installed_ & _updated_?


----------



## Kurokaze (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

I'm pretty sure I do. It was working fine and then it just disappeared.

How would I go about checking that I have the right drivers?


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

Hold up, it just "disappeared"?

This may be a really stupid question, but did you accidentally unplug it?

Also, if you tell me your system specifics and what you were trying to get to work (CD-ROM Drive???) I need both of there full names, typed correctly. I'll find them for you.


----------



## Kurokaze (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

I...don't think I unplugged it. I wasn't even aware it was possible to do so.

System specifics being...brand and model of the laptop, and name of the CD drive?

If that's what you're after: ASUS Notebook PRO50 Serise
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20L ATA Device <-- that's what it last showed up as in the Device Manager.

I was trying to burn a CD when I first realised it wasn't working.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

Yeah, did accidently drop your laptop or throw it (hehe)? 

Basically, made something move inside?

I'll get the drivers in just a few, I'm working on homework, eating a sandwich and helping you and the priority order is sandwich, you, then homework, lol.


----------



## Kurokaze (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

I can't remember dropping it, no.

Also, yay, I beat homework.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

I'll probably respond to this thread later today, I have to go. My apologizes. 

While I'm away, try and find the driver yourself, but if you can't do it, I'll find it ASAP when I come back, you'll be my first priority.


----------



## Kurokaze (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

Will do, thanks. Searching for the driver now.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

Check this out, it seems like it's helped a few people already.


----------



## Kurokaze (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

I've already tried what's listed as Best Solution (as much as I can without the device being present in the device manager anyway). I would try solution #2 but I don't know how to physically remove the drive. Do I just pull it out?


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

First of all, what is method #2?


----------



## Kurokaze (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*



> Hi there.
> Wanted to share the solution I found on the problem many have with "HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20L ATA Device"
> Suddenly this drive stops working and cannot read any discs CD or DVD.
> I have an ASUS V1S running Vista 32-bit, but I guess the solution works on any (notebook) PC.
> ...


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

Ah, I wouldn't do that, especially since you probably don't know much about hardware. And laptops are different from desktops (hardware wise). I was looking at this method:



> 1. Tap Window key (flag key on the keyboard) and R key on the keyboard, at once.
> 2. You would see the Run window on the screen. Type Regedit in the open field and click OK.
> 3. Click plus sign (or arrow) next to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
> 4. Click plus sign (or arrow) next to System
> ...


----------



## Kurokaze (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

That's the first thing I tried, I mentioned it in my original post.


> I tried the regedit fix with deleting the UpperFilters and LowerFilters entries with no success.


 I can do that up to step 13, at which point I'm stuck, what with my CD drive not appearing in the device manager.

If the second solution had been for anything other than a Notebook, which is what I'm using, I wouldn't have considered it.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Have you tried to "add new hardware" under control panel?

A new fix, check this out.

And this.

Try this method:



> Hi,
> Sounds like drive has been hidden with group policy settings.You might need to have admin privileges to do this.
> go to start ->run -> type mmc.
> if you can run it great if you dont bad.
> ...


I'm posting a bunch of methods, take your time and read them all thoroughly, reply when you get them all done, post screen grabs and results.

People are saying this method works.


----------



## Kurokaze (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

Ok, results time.

First two fixes, both no good. Drive still not appearing in Computer or Device Manager.

Third one, I got to the 'add group policy object' then ran into another block. Option wasn't there.









Fourth one is the registry edit again with the UpperFilters and LowerFilters thing.

I'm sorry, you must be getting really sick of me.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

can you see it listed correctly in the bios

uninstall the drive and then reboot the computer

uninstall and reinstall your burning software


----------



## Kurokaze (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

I have no idea what the bios is.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

the bios lists what is connected to the computer and controlls what is connected and the bootup process

to access the bios it is usually pressing the delete key or F1 or F2 as the computer is booting up

one of the post screens will say which one


----------



## Kurokaze (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

So once I've accessed the bios, what am I looking for then?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

the hard drive listed on the first page

and the cd listed below it


----------



## Kurokaze (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

Hard drive labeled as Processor? I'm a complete newb to this so you'll have to be a little clearer.

Also, there wasn't a CD drive listed that I could see.

Nearly 4am, I need sleep. Will be back when I wake up.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

try a new data cable on the cd drive


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

I'm not getting sick of you at all, one of the main reasons I joined TSF is to learn and what better way to learn than to help people?


----------



## Kurokaze (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

...Ok, so I've just turned my laptop on after waking up, opened the Computer folder, and the CD drive is showing and is registering that there's a CD in it. Testing with iTunes is playing the CD. Am about to test it with another non-CD disc.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

You have a very impaired CD-ROM drive, lol.

So, is this problem solved? Mark thread as solved is so.


----------



## Kurokaze (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

It looks like it might be, although I'm still testing with other disc types. So far it's been fine with legit CDs, burned CDs, legit DVDs and burned DVDs. If it's still fine with an actual computer disc, I'll reboot once more to make sure it's not going to disappear on me again. If it's still there then, I'll mark it as solved. Thanks so much for your help, I guess it must have been something from earlier that's suddenly decided to kick in.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

Ah, it sometimes does things like that. Weird, I usually recommend a good reboot, but I didn't this time.


----------



## Kurokaze (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

Noooooooo, it's gone again.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

That's umm.. in the least - odd.

What are your start up items?


----------



## Kurokaze (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

Start up items being what's in the folder labeled Startup in the Start menu or what's in the list when I click Change startup programs in the Control Panel?


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

No, start up items as in get CCleaner (link in sig) and check your start up items, since it's faster and more accurate.


----------



## Kurokaze (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

Wow. You have WAY too many items IMHO.

Do you have a slow boot up?

Also, it looks like there's a tiny bit more, is there?


----------



## Kurokaze (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

It boots up slower than our family computer running XP, and I'm pretty sure it's slower than a friend's PC also running Vista. Most of those were already there when I bought it though.

That's all there is, it just looks weird because I cut off most of the slider when I stuck the two screenies together to get the whole list.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

Do you want me to guide you threw editing your start up items? I bet I could get you a 30% faster boot by getting rid of half the clutter.


----------



## Kurokaze (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

Sure. Could there be something there that's causing the disappearing CD drive?


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

Maybe. Hey, since I wasn't aware we'd be doing this, could you please get this[1] and "select all" then download all as text and then attach the text here so I can view it and understand the situation more?

A process may be the problem, I'll see.

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/cprocess.html


----------



## Kurokaze (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

Ok, I think I did that right...I hope.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

Perfect, good job. I'll post here in about an hour with more information on what I find, you have TONS of processes to look through, lol.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

That wasn't a hour at all. 

I looked them over, didn't find anything out of the ordinary at all.

But if to make your computer have a fast boot, I'd go back into CCleaner and look at your start up items, and disable the following, also, do not delete them just disable them:

* Please note: All of these are my opinion, disabling these will not affect your computers health at all, it will just give you a faster boot.

*sidebar.exe:* If you're not using the sidebar too much, I'd go ahead and get rid of that since it takes up some CPU and is very detailed looking so it takes away to load.

*btdna.exe:*: It's really not necessary to have a Torrent application on start up, but since we're not allowed to help with Torrents and P2P, I'll stop mentioning it and leave my advice where it's at.

*PowerForPhone.exe:* IMHO, There's no need.
*
Adobe Gamma Loader.exe:* Once again, there's just no need.

*QTTAsk.exe:* A media play should never be on boot, it's useless unless you're listening to something.

*LAUNCH~1.exe:* Not sure about this one, since I don't know what it does with your phone, but I'd say ditch it and open when you need to.

*Itunes and Ituneshelper.exe's:* Once again, media players are useless on boot.

Also, I suggest a better anti-virus and firewall. Try ZomeAlarm for firewall and AVG for anti virus. AVG's link is in my sig, here's ZoneAlarms: http://www.zonealarm.com/security/en-us/home.htm?lid=en-us

Good Luck.


----------



## Kurokaze (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

Ok, cleaned up Startup programs. I'm already using AVG for my antivirus.

I'm starting to think I should just take it to a computer techy and see if they can fix it.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

"I'm starting to think I should just take it to a computer techy and see if they can fix it."

Why? Didn't you just fix your problem?


----------



## Kurokaze (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

My problem is that my CD drive has disappeared. It's still gone.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

Oh, my bad. I misread your previous post, I thought your _problem_ has disappeared.

Yeah, just go a head and take it to a cleaner or something, they'll have a more thorough opinion since they're actually physically there with the computer.


----------



## Kurokaze (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

I'll do that then. Thanks for your help.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

Okay, if you have ANY more questions, don't hesitate to post them here!


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive lost?*

Remember to always mark thread as solved!


----------

